# 7 Things you didn't know existed



## Alex (11/6/15)



Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## johan (12/6/15)

Although the solar cooker is an innovative device, nothing beats a wood fire braai. I don't think a sun tanned steak will taste good .

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------

